# GEIB Shears -- good deal



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I may have posted this Supershow deal on shears a few weeks back, but it turns out GEIB says they'll still honor the 3 shears for $99 deal, since they have another grooming show coming up.

They said you have to call them directly and ask for the "SHOW SPECIAL" and you can get 3 GEIB KISS Silver series shears for $99. I ordered the Silver BLUE series and I got 2 Blenders (21 teeth chunkers + 42 teeth blenders) + a curved shear.

They charged me $120, but honestly this is a really great deal as Blender shears are very expensive for a working pair.

If you want to get just one blender ~~~ I recommend getting the 42 teeth Blender + 1 curved + 1 straight === as this is the typical starter shear set.

The pics and details are in the blog ~~~ I searched for these at Superzoo as so many people wanted less expensive shears then the CC ones I use.

GEIB Blender and Chunker Shears ~~ Superzoo SHOW Special DEAL! | Maltese Obsession


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I could only order these if you came with them:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Otherwise it would be considered a dangerous weapon in my hands


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:w00t:
haha...we can trade services...you can edit my videos ~~ I hate video editing and uploading ~~ makes me crazy & loopy

:w00t:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> I could only order these if you came with them:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Otherwise it would be considered a dangerous weapon in my hands


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I think I may have posted this Supershow deal on shears a few weeks back, but it turns out GEIB says they'll still honor the 3 shears for $99 deal, since they have another grooming show coming up.
> 
> They said you have to call them directly and ask for the "SHOW SPECIAL" and you can get 3 GEIB KISS Silver series shears for $99. I ordered the Silver BLUE series and I got 2 Blenders (21 teeth chunkers + 42 teeth blenders) + a curved shear.
> 
> ...


Shut up, Hedy....I am not buying any more grooming tools. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I lub woo. Oh wait, I already have excellent blenders...never mind.:blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm very tempted, Hedy!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for tip and doing research on these affordable shears, Hedy! I just ordered my starter set this morning. Can't wait to get them and start grooming Leo on my own


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Nat ~~ your little Leo is so cute! How exciting to hear that you ordered a set. They hopefully honored the Show special deal == it really is a crazy deal in my opinion as I visited all of the other shear booths and even the wanna be made in china shears were way more expensive.

Kisses to your cutie pie Leo!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Nat ~~ your little Leo is so cute! How exciting to hear that you ordered a set. They hopefully honored the Show special deal == it really is a crazy deal in my opinion as I visited all of the other shear booths and even the wanna be made in china shears were way more expensive.
> 
> Kisses to your cutie pie Leo!


Thanks! Leo says, Hi! Hope I can look as cute as your girls soon! :wub:

Yep, the guy on the phone was really nice and honored the Show special--thank you for the heads up! It really is a great deal and the guy confirmed that the shears are made in the USA, which I like. :thumbsup:


----------

